# Headline News going to crap?



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Headline News has all this crap scheduled now, such as "Nancy Grace" and "Showbiz Tonight". Headline was the only channel where you could tune in and generally hear some news instead of a bunch of crappy wannabe politicians talking.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Actually the rating are now higher than good ole msnbc


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yuck. I jumped to MSNBC when they killed the format. They used to be the USA Today (or 1010 WINS for New York listeners) of TV news where you could get caught up on teh days events in 30 minutes. Now they are just another talking head show...... And a bad one at that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Who are these 13-17 demo-idiots who are repeatedly fondled in order to come with those statistically-implausible ratings anomalies anyway?


----------



## Gm2 (Apr 10, 2005)

I know what you mean that was the channel everyone coul rely on having up to the minute news. All those crapy shows are for CNN.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

hard to think MSNBC will be 10 years old next year

july 15th 1996 MSNBC was born i should know i got up bright and early to catch the launch

anyone remember the computer show called the site with soldad o brian ??? very cool show


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

pez2002 said:


> anyone remember the computer show called the site with soldad o brian ??? very cool show


It was the first show produced by Ziff-Davis Television (ZDTV), before they launched their own channel in 1998.

IMHO ZDTV was the coolest channel ever to launch on cable and DBS. They had the best talent, all the editorial power from Ziff Davis, the best original idea for a new network.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

And ZDTV became TechTV which was OK, but is now G4 and totally worthless.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree with Simple Simon on this, G4 is nothing like what ZDTV/TechTV was. They need to get a new tech channel out.

I liked CNN HeadLine News the way it was before this change.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

Gotta theory here (let me know if you disagree): Every cable channel that starts out innovative and fun turns to crap eventually.

Again, that's a theory (and once again, please let me know if you disagree).


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

DS0816 said:


> Gotta theory here (let me know if you disagree): Every cable channel that starts out innovative and fun turns to crap eventually.
> 
> Again, that's a theory (and once again, please let me know if you disagree).


I'm having trouble thinking about when this theory failed in reality. :lol: :eek2: :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> Who are these 13-17 demo-idiots who are repeatedly fondled in order to come with those statistically-implausible ratings anomalies anyway?


The 13-17 demos are who they target. Sad isn't it?


----------

